# looking for advice a bout using a sperm bank



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi girls, looking for some advice really, I'm 25 and single and have given up finding a man. I have been looking at sperm banks online so i can do a home insemination, but they request for u to be under a physician would that be a fertility clinic or GP? To be honest i feel a bit uncomfortable talking to a physician a bout it as i look really young for my age and the fact I'm single, but I'm very mature women... Please help


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi CortneyWil - Welcome to the singles board! In answer to your query, I don't think it's legal to use a sperm bank for home inseminations in the UK. You'd need to go via a fertility clinic and have IUI, or IVF (or egg share IVF where you donate half of your eggs but your treatment is paid for by the recipient). Some ladies use known donors and inseminate at home and that's something you might want to consider, but you'd need to find a donor that you could trust and who had done all the relevant STD, HIV tests etc.  - the GLBT board would help you more on that topic as most of the ladies here have gone via clinics. Whereabouts do you live hun? If you're in London, then it might be useful to attend one of the London Women's Clinic's Inseminars, which give a good overview of the options open to single women. Most GPs know very little on this topic and it would be very unlikely that you'd get any NHS funding (it's very rare for the NHS to fund any single women having treatment, even with known fertility problems). 

Hope this helps hun.

Rose xx


----------

